

Ask HN: Please Review my site - Free Anonymous HTML Hosting - mgz
http://pastehtml.com

======
Frazzydee
What does anonymous mean? ie. Do you keep a log of IP addresses tied to the
content uploaded, and where are the servers located?

~~~
mgz
Well, it really means that you don't have to register or log in.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
"... without registration" is the phrase then.

